# Imperium



## Reflox (24. Mai 2012)

Das Spiel bietet für 14 Spieler Platz, bis zum 1. Juni könnt ihr euch für eine Farbe melden.

Es ist ganz einfach, jeder Spieler bekommt eine Farbe. Ihr speichert das Bild ab und färbt ein Feld ein. Ihr dürft jeden Tag maximal 5 Terretorien einnehmen. Irgendwann werdet ihr an die Grenzen eines anderen stossen. Das Terretorium das bei euch angrenzt kann eingenommen werden indem ihr hier eine grössere Zahl als 50 erhaltet. Ich vertraue euch jetzt einfach mal und glaube, dass ihr nicht betrügt und einfach so tut als ob ihr mehr als 50 hattet.

Falls 2 das gleiche Terretorium eingenommen haben, gilt das Recht des Ersteren. Wer schneller hochgeladen hat, hat das Terretorium gewonnen. Am Ende gewinnt das Reich, welches bis zum 1. Juli die meisten Felder eingenommen hat.

Wenn ihr mitspielen wollt, sendet mir per PN folgende Dinge:

-Eure Farbe
-Eure Startposition
-Der Name eures Reiches
- Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr auch ein Wappen hochladen

Im folgenden Post werden alle Reiche aufgezählt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (24. Mai 2012)

1. Reich
Das nautische Reich

Farbe: orange
Anführer: Reflox
-------------------------


----------



## Noxiel (24. Mai 2012)

Größere Anzahl als 50 wodurch erhalten?


----------



## Reflox (24. Mai 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Größere Anzahl als 50 wodurch erhalten?



Hab den Link wohl ausversehen rausgelöscht, er steht jetzt drin.


----------

